# (Sold) 2004 21Rs For Sale Minnesota



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

We have a 2004 21RS for sale in nice condition. All the standard 21RS features plus:

1) I have upgraded the stock levelers with all new heavy duty scissor jacks. 
2) New flat screen tv/dvd player. 
3) Replaced old stereo system with new deck and upgraded the speakers (and rewired them). 
4) Upgraded to new ceramic foot flush Dometic toilet.
5) Installed new exhaust fan in bathroom.
6) Trailer includes a brand new Patty O Room attachment and has hardware already installed on camper.

We have recently purchased a 2011 210RS so the trailer is ready to go. Trailer is located in Monticello, MN

Asking $8500.00 *SOLD!*


----------

